# Satellite Installer in Canada



## jaymzflood (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Im currently going through the IEC visa application and I just want to get some info on the industry of Satelite/Cable installting if I can?

If anyone know wether the industry is better out there than here, that would be great to know.

Im currently a Sky Installer.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The two biggest satellite or cable providers here in Ontario are Bell (satellite) and Rogers (cable). Both outsource the installation to third-party contractors. I understand it's pretty good money for the owners of the third-party businesses, but the money doesn't flow down. The installers are either on a poor wage or are self-employed sub-contractors themselves to the main contractor so they don't have to pay for benefits or holidays.


----------

